# how do you carry your bow?



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

May sound like a dumb question but how do you secure your bow to your person while hunting? I imagine holding onto it in your hand the entire hike up and while hunting may get tiresome. What are some good ways you secure it to your pack? 

I am archery hunting for the first time this year...just thoughts pop into my head and thought i'd ask the community to see what works.

-Phorisc


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you pack doesn't have a way to strap your bow to it then go with a bow sling.


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

bow sling like critter said. IF you use a compound bow.
a sling will not work for my 64in recurve. it's not a big problem or a concern for me the whole thing including arrows is about 2 1/2 #


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

My pack has straps as well. Works when you need it. If your pack doesn't have straps test out bungees. I always keep my sights away from my pack when I have to strap it. 
Never tried a bow sling. Maybe I should buy my wife one so I can try it out. Her b day is approaching awfully fast


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I always carry my bow in hand. I don't want to be fiddling around trying to get my pack off and bow untied when that monster buck/bull appears. After the kill I suppose I could tie it on my pack though.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

This was a good thread to start. I was curious about it myself. The guys I have talked to are like fowlmouth and carry it because of the exact reason he said. I could see the use for a sling after the kill though.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I all was carry it. You never know when that big boy going to pop out on you.


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

Sometimes in the terrain you need both thumbs.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think what the OP was getting to was that he is doing a pack trip for his archery tag this year and he was wondering just how to carry his bow. I actually haven't tried a bow sling but a friend of mine uses one and loves it. Also for those of you that want to be able to get off a fast shot, see just how good you are with a 60lb pack on your back. I believe that it will hinder a lot of your form if you don't take it off first. Now day packs are a different story.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I use a bow sling on the walk in and out in the dark. My current pack does not allow attaching to the pack or I would do that.
Now once it is shooting light it is in my hands.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

interesting, I've thought about the carrying it always cause you might run into your prey...and i think this sounds like a perfect way for a day hunt. Perhaps a bowsling would be a good thing to try for a longer hunt though.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I tried a bowsling once, but didn't like it. I carry it in hand or on my shoulder (with the stabilizer on my back and the sight on the front of my shoulder it rides really nicely.)


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

with style 8)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I hate using bow slings

I always hike in and out in the dark. I use an eberlestock x2 pack and it has straps to attach your bow to it. When it starts getting light I take it off and my bow sits on top of my pack ready to go. It never falls off. Never wears you out. If you use a longer stabilizer you can rest your bow on your shoulder and use the stabilizer as a handle.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I always carry my bow. If something can go wrong it will go wrong. If anything cut or stripped my bow string it pretty much ruins your hunt. Some branches will surprise you at how sharp they can be and ducking under things with a bow strapped to your back puts it out there to get snagged. If you happen to be in a hurry or chasing an elk getting whipped in the back of the head with a high tension bow string during a stalk is going to be a very unpleasant occurrence.

I have never done it myself, but I would highly recommend packing an extra bow string.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mine's on my pack when walking in and out or hauling someone elses quarters out.

It's in my hand when hunting.

I never tried a bow sling; looks cool though.

.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

i love my bow sling.. comes out really quick and easy for a quick shot


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm pretty much the same, strapped onto my pack until it's legal shooting time, then I carry it until I kill or am walking out in the dark, then it goes back on my pack.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I have used both. For extended hikes, I prefer to strap it to my pack. For walking around on short hikes, I prefer the sling. I also carry it in my hand. As far as a quick shot? Doesn't exist in my book. I used to walk around with an arrow on the string for just such instances. Couldn't draw back quick enough to get off a shot before the animal was out of range or behind some obstacle. I soon learned that the danger of such a practice far outweighed the "reasoning" to try and get off a shot. I found stumbling was a huge problem for someone with my size of feet and un coordination. I have read of too many people driving broad heads into their thighs or the nock being driven into their chest from a stumble or fall.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

bow_dude said:


> I have used both. For extended hikes, I prefer to strap it to my pack. For walking around on short hikes, I prefer the sling. I also carry it in my hand. As far as a quick shot? Doesn't exist in my book. I used to walk around with an arrow on the string for just such instances. Couldn't draw back quick enough to get off a shot before the animal was out of range or behind some obstacle. I soon learned that the danger of such a practice far outweighed the "reasoning" to try and get off a shot. I found stumbling was a huge problem for someone with my size of feet and un coordination. I have read of too many people driving broad heads into their thighs or the nock being driven into their chest from a stumble or fall.


ouch, nocked arrow while hiking knocked off list...check!


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

I cradle it, makes carrying it much easier. only time its not in my hands is if I'm going up really heavy and steep cover. Then I have it hooked to my pack.


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

I like to carry it in hand when i am close to game. If I am just getting to my hunting spots, I will strap it to my pack. I also have a bow hook that my belt goes through that works well for me too.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

If I know I won't be using any time soon, such as in the dark or after a kill, I have it strapped on my pack. When I am hunting though, I carry it by the riser with the strings facing the ground. The stabilizer hits my forearm, with my thumb on the shelf, and it just kind of settles in. Pretty nice and comfortable, plus it's in your hand when needed. If you see something a little flick of the wrist spins it right up into position as you raise your arm. 
One of those slings like the Primos sling are nice, but they are also a little bit of a pain if you are in rush.
Just like everything else in the archery world, it's all trial and error, and personal preference.


----------



## spork40 (Oct 8, 2007)

i use tie down straps, not the ratchet type, as a sling, my brother made the setup and i love it. you tie some string around the buckle and the other strap, forming an X, to keep them together. the two hooks hold your bow, lift bow and the hooks fall off. buy the tie downs with rubber hooks for no sound. it is really simple, cheap and works better than anything else i have used.


----------

